# Valiant IML Super R-Andro Log



## ValiantThor08 (Mar 19, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Howdy everyone following![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Thank you [/FONT]@Prince[FONT=&quot] and Iron Mag Labs for allowing me to log and review the Super R Andro Cream![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I am presently on an LGD/MK677 cycle. As you can seem, it is an anabolic and wet cycle, full of puffiness (especially on high carb)! I did not have anything androgenic in the cycle (why do I do that to myself?). The result of no androgen on cycle was looking bloated, lower energy, and non existent libido (to which my wife questioned).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Enter in Super R-Andro![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Super R-Andro Cream – IronMag Labs[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]A simple and concise profile: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]75mg of R-Androsterone[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Per 2 Pumps) [/FONT]There are 100 pumps

[FONT=&quot]R-Androsterone is a pro hormone that can convert to DHT, but also has plenty of good benefits on it's own![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]It can cross the brain blood barrier, and interact with your gabaergic system, which can improve overall mood.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It has positive benefits on cholesterol.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It is a pheromone[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It is androgenic on it's own.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It can convert to DHT.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Recommended dose is 2-4 pumps per day, split morning and evening.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I am doing 2 pumps 6 AM and 1 pump 12 PM. Not doing the last pump at night due to the almost 3 month old sleeping in bed with us.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I will keep an eye out on:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mood[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Libido[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Energy[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aggression[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Strength[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lean mass improvement[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fat Loss[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]






[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Mar 30, 2021)

Feb 27

[FONT=&quot]Touchdown pick. USPS did me good.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Mar 30, 2021)

Reserved for final review


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Mar 30, 2021)

Feb 28

[FONT=&quot]I have now been on the product for 3 days.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I believe the label is accurate, thus far, judging by my short experience.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]First the bottle. It is high quality aluminum. The pump is also quality. It feels good in the hand.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The lotion is just that, a lotion. I applied it to my chest, and it came out like lotion, sat on my chest like lotion would, and was not runny. The smell I thought was pleasant. Having applied it to the same area 3 days in a row, no drying of my chest skin has occurred. It is smooth applying on the skin; there is no graininess. It dries in less than a couple minutes, but I am OCD, so I keep my shirt off a lot longer. The way that I apply it is [/FONT]@thebigt[FONT=&quot] method. I use a plastic sandwich bag, and rub in thoroughly, leaving no waste of product. Thanks big guy![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]About an hour after applying the two pumps a few days ago, I noticed an energy and mood uptick.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Later on in the day, I noticed my aggression increase (the kiddos are helping this aspect of the log out haha).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The next morning when I woke up, I was at least a pound lighter (on the scale), my skin looked dryer, and I was less bloated; needless to say, one day of dosing was sufficient to drop a lot of extra fluid. That being said, I am sensitive to painful joints, and my joints are perfectly fine![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The second day of dosing, not only am I looking dryer/harder, I am looking more vascular.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Third day (today), I have noticed my facial hair growing a little quicker, and even though I have felt worn out since yesterday (high volume pull day killed me in), I did a high volume leg day, primarily on the leg press, where I even increased the amount of reps on my final 2 sets today (I was stronger in the gym, regardless of feeling worn out). My last 2 sets of leg press 3 days ago was 823x5x5, and today was 823x6x6. Does not seem impressive, but factor in, that was 3 days ago, and the volume of leg press sets I did today was at least doubled compared to my leg day 3 days ago. (My split is push/pull/legs indefinitely.) If I can get away with taking no rest days, I do not take rest days.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Oh and I am more aggressive today, oh joy! Please body, get some quality sleep tonight, so we can kill push day tomorrow!!![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hopefully gym will be empty, so I can get some pictures.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 6 (March 3)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Libido is night and day from when I was not using.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Facial hair is substantially faster at growth.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aggression is noticeably up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Skin looks consistently tight and dry.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Strength was way up today on pull day compared to my last couple.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Last pull day I was repping 160 on the lat pull downs. This morning I was doing the same reps and sets for 180, and then even repped 200. Not cheat reps, quality reps. That strength jump surprised me.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 12 (March 9)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Doing 2 doses pre workout, spreading on my chest.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]No drying of chest skin, no rash. Smell is still pleasant, dries within a couple minutes, and scent dissipates over time.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Libido is pretty high. A lot higher than when I was not on it.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I feel more "alpha" each day, very masculine feeling.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]My strength is going up easily since beginning the cream, compared to being on 15-20mg LGD. To me, the androsterone is better for strength than LGD. My leg press went up another rep to 7 reps from 6 reps at 823; and that is after a lot of sets and reps prior to that. Lat pulls I am doing sets of 200s now. Bench today was pretty easy, did 230 for 6 reps on my 3rd set of the 531 strength training plan, and then went on to do close grip bench, and DB chest press with 90s. Strength is very noticeable.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Aggression is high.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hairline is good even though I can tell androgen levels are higher.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 18 (March 15)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Most days doing two doses upon waking.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Still have that "alpha" feeling. Is nice, but I don't like to "be full of my self".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Looking full and 3D all day, whether it's around my workout or not.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Strength is noticeably up. Leg press today went up another rep, 8 reps at 823 pounds, and that's after multiple previous sets, and not the best sleep.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Pull day the day prior was strong. Multiple sets of 180 for 8 reps and 200 for 6 reps on pull downs is a lot easier. Before Androsterone I was doing sets of 160.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Libido still above baseline.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I look harder and dryer in person, the photos don't do justice.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mood is good, even when I'm in pain, or the kids are acting up.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Overall so far, androsterone compliments something like LGD and MK677 that I'm running.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 22 (March 19)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Libido still good.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The difference between being on Androsterone and not was light and day. When I started the Andro, I immediately had dreams that were sexual in nature. Those dreams have been pretty consistent. Basically trying to pursue my wife in all of them.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Strength continues to go up. Leg day today, squats and leg curls were both stronger.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pull day yesterday, pulling lat pull downs at 200lb for sets/reps, and my barbell curls increased as well.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Still looking full and dry all day.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mood is good. Still feeling very alpha.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 24 (March 22)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]As you can expect, nothing to profound to add at this point, but all positive points.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Recomping slowly. 181.8 fasted and post restroom this morning.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Very vascular, and all I've been on has been coffee for the last week. No pump or vaso products.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Arms and back felt rock hard today (pull day)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]My pulls were also strong. Androsterone clearly does a better job at improving my strength than 20mg of LGD does.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I really feel like Androsterone really helped me break a plateau; strength jumped, lean mass creeping up, and fat mass slowly decreasing, when I felt stuck prior to Super R-Andro.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Libido is strong.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mood is great, and was even pretty great while I was going through stim withdrawal by getting off pre workout.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]March 23
8 sets on leg press.
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3 of those sets, the last 3 were 823x8 reps. Good reps.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Weight this morning was 181 fasted and post restroom. Been off MK677 for about a week. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Bench day today. (March 24)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Deload on the 5-3-1 training style for flat bench.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hit flat DB press.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]50x10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]70x8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]90x8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]95x8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]100x8x6x5[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]DB flies super with triceps rope pushdown.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]My DB press jumped strength wise. This was all on coffee pre workout, and two pumps of Super R-Andro.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Still feeling very alpha and good overall.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 32 (March 30
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 Pumps AM typical dose.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Aggression is high. When someone really annoys me, it puts me in an aggressive pose. I feel very confident. Alpha.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Strength is up even more.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]BB Military press, pressing 115, 3 sets, 2 of them 6 reps, and 1 set at 5 reps. That is pretty good for me since I have had bad shoulders for the longest time. I am seeing progression without an increase in pain or injury.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Leg press today went up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]833lbs for my last 3 sets, at 6 reps each. Moved up 10 pounds on leg press.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Weight this morning fasted, post restroom is 183, and been off LGD for 3 days because I am out of that.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 6, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Day 39 (April 6)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I am surprised the bottle has last this long! I still may have a few more days.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I can tell this puts me in a greater mood to debate. I feel alpha. I feel aggressive, but not an uncontrollable aggression.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I am even leaner now.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Libido has not gone further up, but also has not gone down.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mood overall is great![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Vascularity always very high.[/FONT]


----------



## ValiantThor08 (Apr 15, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Final Review[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Super R Ando met and exceeded my expectations. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pump and Cream
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The pump itself is high quality. I had no issue with the pump mechanism throughout the cycle. It lasted about 42 days, doing 2 pumps some days, and 3 pumps other days. There was no caking or solidifying of the cream throughout the bottle. The scent of the cream had a minor alcohol smell, which I thought was pleasant. It dried completely on the skin within a couple minutes, applying very smooth; no grain, and no residual after drying.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Effects[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I was running LGD multiple weeks at 20mg prior to starting Super R Andro. My libido was low. Energy levels low. Was not really gaining strength on LGD, and gains were plateauing. The first day of using Super R Andro, my wellbeing increased, and I had some aggression later in the day. That is pretty fast, but something I would expect from going to low to no DHT, to a spike in an androgen, and one that converts to DHT. The well being improvement lasted the whole body. I just had a good general feeling of wellbeing. What was also very noticeable in the feeling department was the feeling of being Alpha. I felt like the leader, the top dog every day. Confidence was very high, to the point where I had to check myself, to make sure I don't become full of myself. Pride comes before a fall, and a haughty spirit before destruction. Libido also spiked, which was good because the wife had questioned me while on LGD, why I was not in the mood. The libido stayed risen throughout the bottle. Strength was also very noticeable while on the Andro. My lifts went up weekly, whereas on LGD I was not seeing noticeable improvements. Due to being able to lift more, I began to see a pick up on lean mass again. The Super R Andro helped me break through the LGD plateau. Vascularity and hardness. Since being off the Super R Andro for about a week, I have noticed I look softer, and I am not as visibly vascular. The Andro made me 24/7 vascular. I am normally vascular, but this was a lot more evident, and also evident when I came of.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Who should run?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you are running a highly anabolic compound, without something androgenic, like myself, this is the perfect pro hormone to add. It will help you in the strength, well being, hardness, confidence, aggression, libido, and vascularity area. Something highly anabolic is good for muscle building, but not the best in those above areas.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you want to run something mild, this is still a good solo compound. You will still gain more lean mass than you would natural.[/FONT]


----------



## zillagraybeard (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice log.


----------

